# What's some good outer suburb areas in London?



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello all.

I am looking at the possibility of a move to London but believe it or not I don't really want to live central.

I have been there twice, first time I stayed in Orpington (zone 6) and second time I was in Islington (zone 3).

Now Orpington was nice but a little too far, and Islington was nice but a little busy. Is there a nice suburb in an outer quiter area that has low crime and all the other desirables but is still within 30 mins of the city via tube??

Also I am currently paying the equivalent of 930 pounds a month for a two bedroom flat in Melbourne, will I be able to get a nice one or two bedroom flat for 930 pounds a month in London?

I have checked out pays, and they are quite good in London, plus with the underground I wont need a car (Hooooray).

Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## Lars Elmstrom (Feb 23, 2010)

*try those areas*

Gidday!

try areas on tube network, in zone 5-6, few examples where you can find flats in your price brakest that I know: South Woodford, Snaresbrook, Buchurst Hill, Epping, even Wansted , decent areas 





All good said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am looking at the possibility of a move to London but believe it or not I don't really want to live central.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Wansted is a poop-hole.. avoid!!


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi All Good,

I am currently living in "outer London", PM me and I will help/give advice on other areas, 

Sonya


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try Arnos Grove, Southgate, Oakwood towards the end of the Piccadilly line. You can get into the West End in about 30-35 mins. Nice places to live and you will easily get a nice two bed flat in your budget.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

If you want to stay within a budget in London, look for areas that are not on the Underground as housing is correspondingly cheaper there. It does mean you will need to rely on buses or overground trains, but sometimes that can be worth it. Try Charlton, Plumstead and Lee in South East London or any of the areas between Wimbledon and Wandsworth (Earlsfield, Barnes etc.) in South West London. South of the river will usually be cheaper than north. Teachers are often good to ask as they don't get paid a huge amount and require peace and quiet (though for the 4 years I taught in London I was living in the Elephant and Castle and Camden). In terms of budget, I left London 6 months ago and was paying 1100gbp a month for a timy, mouse infested one bed basement flat in Camden (and that was quite a bargain) but further out you might possibly squeeze into an ex-council flat in a rougher area for the money you mention (if you want 2 bedrooms that is).


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, ignore the part about cost above - I just realised that only really applies to inner London. I have no idea about rental costs in outer London.


----------



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

All good said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am looking at the possibility of a move to London but believe it or not I don't really want to live central.
> 
> ...


I live in Upminster. It's at the East end of the District line (zone 6) but also has overhead rail connections (C2C) which takes 20 minutes into Fenchurch Street. It's a pleasant, safe, leafy suburb, has good schools, high street shops etc and is fairly close to the M25 for road connections links elsewhere. Not overly sure about flat rentals but I think your budget isn't that far out for a flat. Try www.rightmove.co.uk for ideas. Good luck.


----------



## jdotstreet (Mar 26, 2010)

hey...

some good spots would be around Wimbledon/Merton/Earlsfield or Kingston/Hampton Wick these pretty much spot on for "a nice suburb in an outer quiter area that has low crime and all the other desirables but is still within 30 mins of the city via tube??"

as long as you have an oyster card you'll be in the city in no time at all.


----------



## chrisl (Apr 11, 2010)

*Nice Areas?*

Could you give me any nice areas to move to that is not far from the Centre of London to buy a house to start a family in a 'nice' area.



Sonya664 said:


> Hi All Good,
> 
> I am currently living in "outer London", PM me and I will help/give advice on other areas,
> 
> Sonya


----------



## teanut (May 28, 2010)

*SW London!*

When I was considering moving further out from the city centre (but not too far), I really liked the areas of Wimbledon, Putney, Parson's Green. We opted against it because of the location of my husband's job, but it felt like there was a lot of greenery out there, def. less crowds and more of a homey feel with familes, etc.

I don't know about prices in Greenwich or Blackheath, but they are also really nice yet still not too far out from the centre of town. 

Lastly, a few of my colleagues lived in Crouch End and liked it a lot. I cannot vouch for how safe it is, etc.

And there is always Clapham.


----------

